# Big Minnow: Offshore 10/17



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

posted on 18-Oct-2003 11:17:15 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks for checking in fishing friends. Made the Big Minnow's final offshore journey for this season with Capt. Paul, Carp, and Moe over Thursday/ Friday. We wanted some pullage and were willing to travel, so at 8:00PM we set the waypoint 10 miles N of The Point. The Tuna had been biting there most consistently, so we figured that's where we should be. The journey out was easy at 13.5 knots in a 2-3ft. sea. The wind was light and died out over the evening. Man did it get cool out there about 4AM, too! As we made our way, the water was mostly 68*-69.7*. No real signifigant breaks until we were S of the Va. line. Also, the moon came up blood red in the shape of an iceberg. I was on watch when it came into appearance, and it freaked me out. At first, the color and shape were so odd, I didn't even recognize it as the moon. Let me say, that a 1/2 moon in a red like that is just weird. Anyway, as daylight broke, we were only a few miles N of the Point and so deployed the baits. We ran 3 flats with small jetheads, 2 shorts, 1 with bird and 1 with daisy chain, and 2 longs, an Islander, and a Seawitch. Also ran the 'Stinger', inline with 3 1/2" blue Drone. As usual, we adjusted and toyed with the spread all day to try and accomodate the fish. At the Point we saw whales, porpoises, birds, nice eddies, and found 73.4* water. Fished some fishy areas with some other boats and couldn't believe no strikes. Worked a current edge/ 1* break and saw some fish jump. Also saw a nice splash off the right shortrigger, but no bites. No one appeared to be hooking up and we started to head E. Capt. Paul found a real good looking weedline and the water was up to 75*. Worked the edge and some trees that were 1/2 submerged. Nada. I think we saw 1 peanut Dolphin try to scare the ballyhoo away. That was it. Water looked prettier, although not BLUE. Up to 76.5*, grass, birds, bait, NO fish. So we start NW and now the water is 77*; still no bites. Work towards a cluster of boats and the water temp. settles back to 73.4*. Finally it happens. 1, 2, 3 lines go off. 2 shorts and the 'Stinger'. 1 fish pulls free and the other 20 lbs. class YFT's are boated. Lines in and as we troll the outskirts of the 50 some boats we see only a few hook-ups. It was kind of discouraging, but just when you think it might not happen. WHAMO, Fish On!!! Moe handily brings the next YFT to gaff and in the box it goes. We continue are troll NNW and break away from the fleet. We see some free jumping Tuna, and encounter more grass than I've seen all season. Scattered as could be for a couple of miles. Finally we break free, and the water is still 71*. We troll towards another cluster of boats and some Tuna Stick's. Our excitement diminished when we discovered they were King fishing. Tried the planer for the pass by, to no avail. Saw 1 King boated by 1 of the 4 Stick's in that area. You know it's bad when the Stick boys are King fishing. So, at 2:30PM, we picked 'em up for the ride home. By this point the wind was SSW and the seas very calm. Nice ride in until dark when it cooled off fast. Arrived Salt Pond's 9:30PM and home at 11:30PM. Now that's a marathon fishing adventure. Had a great time as always, and look forward to Striper season. Thanks to Capt. Paul!!! Fish On 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Laughing so hard, the devil gets scared.... 

Zigh 
><((((*>


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Great report Zigh. Too bad on the luck but being end of season and beginning season for stripers should be getting hot and heavy soon. Tight Lines!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Great report. I love going offshore but after 8 hrs I'm usally ready for some solid ground beneath th feet.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Shame my son 15 and I didn't go on the 17th we went on the 18th, very wild ride on the Infinity with Capt Charlie Burns out of sunset marina OC MD sea's 4-12' one hit all day, But the kid was a trooper took the ride with no complants, Dad was very proud, it was his first offshore trip, and wants to go back. FL you should have been with us, Mate wanted to go back as soon as we left the inlet,wined all day. went out to 750 fathom line 3Hr ride out 4.50 Hr back. WE were the only boat out. Guess that why the call him Herricane Charley. But it was still a great day


----------

